# Cant install ubuntu 12.04, error prefix is not set



## ashrj (Aug 20, 2012)

I want to install Ubuntu 12.04 on my netbook. I created the bootable drive on a laptop using unetbootin and also with two other tools. However in every case when i plug it in my laptop, and boot from it it says "error: prefix is not set" and then garbage comes on the screen.

My netbook came with freedos, so i have to install this. Help


----------



## kisame (Aug 21, 2012)

Post the options you get in your bios boot menu.Is it UEFI capable???


----------



## root.king (Aug 21, 2012)

ashrj said:


> I want to install Ubuntu 12.04 on my netbook. I created the bootable drive on a laptop using unetbootin and also with two other tools. However in every case when i plug it in my laptop, and boot from it it says "error: prefix is not set" and then garbage comes on the screen.
> 
> My netbook came with freedos, so i have to install this. Help



please confirm r u using netbook or laptop

means do u have optical drive or don't.


----------



## ashrj (Aug 21, 2012)

Found the solution. Damn UEFI


----------

